# Québec city (old town)



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys going to old quebec for a cupple of days. Anyone knows any good cigar lounge where I can bring my own cigar?


----------



## Luxoria (Jan 7, 2012)

I know only of some in Montreal, sorry bro! Enjoy


----------

